# Suzuki 140 lower unit



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a 2003 that has a Johnson serial #  It would not go in reverse so my mechanic sent it to a rebuilder in Fl. We decided to go new gears rather than used. Well when he tested it on a lake the reverse worked then stopped working

Any thoughts


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

Get a new mechanic!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

All my mechanic did was take off the lower unit send it out and put it back on. He has been great on all other problems I have had with the boat


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

permit, either your problem was not diagnosed properly to begin with or your lower unit was not repaired. either way I would be pissed!
I'm not familiar with that motor, but if it was mine I would disconnect the shift shaft at the motor linkage and try shifting it manually (if possible). If it stays in reverse then your problem is in your controls, cable or linkage.

I must say, you have a lot of patience. I would of sunk, burned, or destroyed that boat long ago!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Goon you are right read My Flats Boat is Cursed on the Bragging forum


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

No joke man! You have the patience of a saint! 

Seriously though, I would get a new mechanic! He either took you for a ride, or doesn't know what he is doing. A half decent mechanic should be able to trace down a shifting issue without much issue. I would do as goon said and also check the entire shift assembly from the helm back for slack.


----------



## priscillatgorilla (Nov 29, 2014)

> I have a 2003 that has a Johnson serial #  It would not go in reverse so my mechanic sent it to a rebuilder in Fl. We decided to go new gears rather than used. Well when he tested it on a lake the reverse worked then stopped working
> 
> Any thoughts



common thin on these motors is the shift rod bushings getting tight from a salt build up - this will keep the motor from engaging reverse - the rod will not drop correctly.the shift will feel slightly stiff

taking the cable off,attempting to engage reverse,it still will not engage...

you need to check this first.

drop the lower cowling - follow the shift linkage - you'll see it

the plastic busings will push against the shaft too tightly,from th prying action of the salt build up.take it all apart,remove the salt deposits,replace the bushings - pack it with corrosion block grease,or another quality waterproof grease...

those lower units are bullet proof


click the link - look at the diagrahm of parts - replace the bushings - after cleaning the salt deposits out of everything


http://shop2.evinrude.com/Index.aspx?s1=jh6m9g92hsmmk77amlg1l5l0s3&catalog_id=0&siteid=1


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> > I have a 2003 that has a Johnson serial #  It would not go in reverse so my mechanic sent it to a rebuilder in Fl. We decided to go new gears rather than used. Well when he tested it on a lake the reverse worked then stopped working
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Thanks for your help but we've tried 2 sets of controls and that is not the problem. We're sending the lower unit back to the company that rebuilds them. I'll let you know what happens


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

The engine is not idling below 1,000 rpms so that is why it won't go in reverse with the new gears. There is a part that sits on the fuel injection housing that regulates the rpms and it is corroded and the spring inside is sprung. I am looking for this part off a freshwater engine to see if this cures the problem


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

You completely didnt understand what Stingray tried to explain to you. You more than likely have a frozen shiftrod.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

http://cdn.boats.net/diagram/suzuki/11/30/0007.png

Look at part 6, IAC valve


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> You completely didnt understand what Stingray tried to explain to you. You more than likely have a frozen shiftrod.



Pssshhhttt. Don't need no stinking shiftrod!


----------

